# Snipe Hunting...



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Did anyone ever have old timers at deer camp tell you about "snipe" hunting when you were kids? I remember hearing stories along these lines:

"You go out with a flashlight and a pillowcase and a stick and try and catch snipe at night. They kind of look like weasels or squirrels and you can bait them with cheese."

This came up after going out on LSC last Saturday and we had a group of about 25 snipe buzz over our decoys and land really close. Then I asked the guys I was with if they were ever fooled by some old farts with the "snipe hunting" story. They both had no idea what I was talking about.

So out of spite for the old guys' screwing around with my brothers and I all those years, I shot 6 _real_ snipe with 4 shells. I would just like to say that Snipe have to be on the same brain function level as earthworms and toads. After shooting 6 of their friends in two passes the whole group just kept circling back and landing about 20 yards away from me. Never will I hunt _real _snipe again. No meat and no brains.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 21, 2005)

I can remember the same old snipe story. Was fooled for a long time. Good one to use on young members.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

there was a king of the hill episode about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

haha yep i remember those stories, i had a similar shooting experience a year or two ago.... they all are safe unless its a really slow day of shootin for me... they are too easy and not worth the shell!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

earlfriend said:


> Did anyone ever have old timers at deer camp tell you about "snipe" hunting when you were kids? I remember hearing stories along these lines:
> 
> "You go out with a flashlight and a pillowcase and a stick and try and catch snipe at night. They kind of look like weasels or squirrels and you can bait them with cheese."
> 
> ...


Well ! There ya go ! You shot the wrong kind of snipe. There's more than one kind ya know, the ones you hunt at night are nocturnal. That's why you use bait, when scared they will seek the safety of the dark pillow case, see ? Us old guys know about those things, pay attention !.......


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

We used to pull that old trick back in the Boy Scouts. I didnt realize that they were real birds until years later.

Its a good test to see how gullible you are...


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

Snipe!! Snipe!! HERE SNIPE!!!

Hey, there's no Snipe around here!


tom


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

earlfriend said:


> Did anyone ever have old timers at deer camp tell you about "snipe" hunting when you were kids? I remember hearing stories along these lines:
> 
> "You go out with a flashlight and a pillowcase and a stick and try and catch snipe at night. They kind of look like weasels or squirrels and you can bait them with cheese."
> 
> ...


im gonna say them there birds your shooting arent snipe search it up those sound like shore birds sand pipers look up piper and snipe match your catch


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have to agree I have had a ton of shore birds land around me the last few weeks and not one was a snipe or a rail. Snipe are like woodcocks in size and color and have yet to get one in range to shot at them.

Snipe:









Rails:


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

*"snipe**,*  any of about 20 species belonging to the shorebird family Scolopacidae (order Charadriiformes). Snipes frequent wet meadows and marshes and occur in temperate and warm regions worldwide. They are short-legged, long-billed, chunky birds that are striped and barred in brown, black, and white. The wings are pointed and angular, the eyes rear-set. The bill is flexible and is used to probe mud for worms.
Snipes are solitary while breeding, *but in migration several may appear together (a wisp of snipes) *on mud flats, along with other shorebirds."




They weren't sandpipers (bills were longer), weren't dunlins (no big patch on the chest), and certainly weren't yellow legs. They had the definitive stripes that are characteristic of snipe.


Either way, I won't be shooting any more of them...even though my friend said they tasted pretty good.


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

earlfriend said:


> *"snipe**,*  any of about 20 species belonging to the shorebird family Scolopacidae (order Charadriiformes). Snipes frequent wet meadows and marshes and occur in temperate and warm regions worldwide. They are short-legged, long-billed, chunky birds that are striped and barred in brown, black, and white. The wings are pointed and angular, the eyes rear-set. The bill is flexible and is used to probe mud for worms.
> Snipes are solitary while breeding, *but in migration several may appear together (a wisp of snipes) *on mud flats, along with other shorebirds."
> 
> 
> ...



Wrapped in bacon, they tasted just like a woodcock!! Feel free to pass more my way anytime! :lol:


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah boyyyyy. I expect some with biscuits and gravy next time I visit.


----------

